# nismo jgtc



## motoracer47 (Jul 23, 2003)

just wanted to let people know that there is an article on the R34 nismo jgtc race car in the current issue of Racecar Engineering. I thought it was interesting that they dont use the rb engine anymore but the vq, the photos are not bad, some pro/engineer screen shots too.


----------



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

motoracer47 said:


> just wanted to let people know that there is an article on the R34 nismo jgtc race car in the current issue of Racecar Engineering. I thought it was interesting that they dont use the rb engine anymore but the vq, the photos are not bad, some pro/engineer screen shots too.


I saw that issue at Barnes. Very technical information, great stuff! Check out my auction for the real thing! :thumbup: 

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...awberriemoe&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, they ended the RB when the last street GTR roled out of the factory in 2002.

Here's a link to the actual Nismo site with pics and basic info/specs on their two.

http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/entertainment/download/index.html


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/entertainment/download/index.html



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:jawdrop:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Latest issue of EVO magazine reports that the new JGTC Skyline (GTR) will be coming to the US to run in some un-specified series. The car (a Skyline but referred to as the GTR by the look of the pic) will be running a fully tuned and turbo (IIRC) VQ35 engine.


----------

